# Alternative Finish for wood and/or micarta



## Jaeger (Nov 20, 2021)

Hy there,

Maybe it's useful for someone.
For micarta and unstabilized wood i often use wood hardener. It's like clear nail polish. It fill out the pores of wood or papermicarta for example and hardened completely out. After that you can polish it and it will secure the wood for moisture and so on. Pretty cool stuff I think. 

You don't have to oil or wax it because the surface is closed, like stabilised wood 

Cheers Fabian


----------

